# كتاب رائع لعالم جليل من علماء العراق



## abue tycer (31 يناير 2010)

كتاب رائع للعالم العراقي الجليل الاستاذ الدكتور داخل حسن جريويوضح به اسس بناء مؤسسات التعليم الهندسي في العراق وتجربة العراق خلال فترة الحصار الغاشم عسى الاستفادة منه كتجربة رائعة​


----------



## نوران الوائلي (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور الله يوفقك


----------



## احمد البليغ (11 فبراير 2010)

رفع الله قدرك في الدنيا والاخرة.


----------



## angel2009 (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مولود الجبابري (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله على سعيك في خدمة طلبة العلم و بارك الله لك .


----------



## omar maher (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاة اللة كل خير


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين اخوتي وجزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## المهندسة نور (3 مارس 2010)

_شكرا لك ........................_


----------



## virtualknight (17 مارس 2010)

كتاب رائع لأحد أعلام العراق العلمية.... ووكنبذة مختصرة عن المؤلف لمن لا علم عن شيئا.... الدكتور داخل حسن كان رئيسا لجامعة البصرة في فترة الحصار الغاشم ولأدارته وامكانياته العالية تم تسميته رئيسا للجامعة التكنولوجية بداية الألفية الجديدة قبل أن يصبح مستشارا أقدم لوزير النفط .... والكل يشهد بكفاءة هذا الشخص علميا وإداريا.


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## sideyy (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع وجارى التحميل وشكرا على المعلومات عن المؤلف


----------



## أسامه السيد (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jaouad418 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## najebnader (4 أغسطس 2010)

*كتاب*


في كلا الأحوال شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً لـــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (17 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم بارك كل من ينفع المسلمين


----------



## jhtravolta (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور حبيبي ورحمة الله والديك اخوك المهندس علي من العراق


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------

